# What manner of medals are these?



## misratah500 (11 Nov 2013)

These look foreign definitely. British perhaps? Is this reservist allowed to wear them? I mean damn, it's alot for a Corporal. Found it in the Vancouver Sun


----------



## George Wallace (11 Nov 2013)

White Wings.   This is starting to look fishy.


----------



## fake penguin (11 Nov 2013)

George I don't know much about Jump Wings, but does White Jump Wings mean he was in was in a Jump Company?


----------



## misratah500 (11 Nov 2013)

I thought red wings were jump qualified and white wings we're the old Airborne?


----------



## mariomike (11 Nov 2013)

fake penguin said:
			
		

> George I don't know much about Jump Wings, but does White Jump Wings mean he was in was in a Jump Company?





			
				misratah500 said:
			
		

> I thought red wings were jump qualified and white wings we're the old Airborne?



Some information here.

Wings 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101634.0


----------



## Stoker (11 Nov 2013)

Foreign medals are allowed to be worn with permission, nothing to do if he is a reservist or not.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Nov 2013)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Foreign medals are allowed to be worn with permission, nothing to do if he is a reservist or not.



Yes, with permission, and the Reservist part is not relevant unless he is a young Reservist who hasn't had enough years to be in the military (any military) to have earned such a large number.  

Is that the Nova Scotia flag on the last medal on the Right?


----------



## Strike (11 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Is that the Nova Scotia flag on the last medal on the Right?



Looks like it but, if the other between it and the RCMP medal are foreign then it should be placed on the other side of them, being Canadian and all.

Also, seems the CAF might be a second (or maybe third) career, given the RCMP medal.


----------



## Ostrozac (11 Nov 2013)

There are French medals in there. I can see the Médaille d'Outre-Mer and the Médaille de la Défense nationale for sure. Also the UK General Service Medal.

This all makes sense perfect sense if the member is a British veteran of the Foreign Legion. 

As to his white wings, with sufficient static line experience I think that you can PLAR the Basic Para qualification (like any other qualification) -- I wonder if veterans of foreign airborne units can similarly PLAR the white maple leaf?


----------



## cupper (11 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Is that the Nova Scotia flag on the last medal on the Right?



No it's not. Enlarged view makes it look more like the Cross of St. Andrews white on dark blue. 

Here is the Order of NS.   http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/chart-tableau-eng.asp?ref=ONS

The one on the left is the GSM-SWA. Then the CPSM. Then UN Mission in the Congo (x 2). Next to that RCPM (maybe?)

None of the remainder are shown on the Canadian Honours Chart.

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/index-eng.asp


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Nov 2013)

First five look like Canadian and UK service.

General Service medal (South West Asia)
Canadian peacekeeping Service Medal
UNMIK
NATO (Former Yugoslavia) Change to UNKNOWN; possibly police medal, closest ribbon match in Medal Yearbook was NATO.
General Service Medal 1962

Next three

The Overseas Medal (French: Médaille d'Outre-Mer)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overseas_Medal

The National Defence Medal (French: "Médaille de la Défense nationale")
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Defence_Medal

The Medal of the Nation's Gratitude (French: "Medaille de Reconnaissance de la Nation")
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medal_of_the_Nation%27s_Gratitude

Can't find the last one.


----------



## cavalryman (11 Nov 2013)

The last one looks like it has the flag of Jordan on it, and what looks like a white St Andrews cross on blue might be crossed swords.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Nov 2013)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> The last one looks like it has the flag of Jordan on it, and what looks like a white St Andrews cross on blue might be crossed swords.



Good call.

http://www.royalark.net/Jordan/jordan5.htm



> Jordan International Police Training Centre Medal: instituted by King ‘Abdu’llah II in 2003 to reward the members of the Jordanian and international police instructors and trainers responsible for the training of the 50,000 cadets of the new Iraqi Police Force within Jordan between 2003 and 2007. Awarded in a single class.


----------



## Strike (11 Nov 2013)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> First five look like Canadian and UK service.
> 
> General Service medal (South West Asia)
> Canadian peacekeeping Service Medal
> ...



RCMP
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/chart-tableau-eng.asp?ref=RCMP
Look at the medal itself.

Given that this one is given for 20 years service (and bar at 25) perhaps the Cdn medals are from a mix of Reserve/RCMP service.

As for the wings, perhaps he was CF prior to going FFL?


----------



## eliminator (11 Nov 2013)

Looks like French Foreign Legion service related.


----------



## Strike (11 Nov 2013)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Good call.
> 
> http://www.royalark.net/Jordan/jordan5.htm



And I think you got the wrong descriptor.  I found this:


> Jordan International Police Training Centre Medal: instituted by King ‘Abdu’llah II in 2003 to reward the members of the Jordanian and international police instructors and trainers responsible for the training of the 50,000 cadets of the new Iraqi Police Force within Jordan between 2003 and 2007. Awarded in a single class.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Nov 2013)

NO CD.

White Wings

GSM-SWA, CPSM, 2 Tours with UNMIK, Police (NATO Article 5 would not have the Queen's image on it),  and rest are Foreign.


This guy must be quite old.  I have had Police officers working for me, and for them to get time off for long periods of training or deployments was next to impossible.  



Michael

General Service Medal 1962 would be a British medal ??
At the same time, would he not have been credited time in the British military towards his CD?

Ostrozac 

I highly doubt that anyone could PLAR White Jump Wings.


It would be interesting to see how old he really is.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Nov 2013)

Your points above all sound plausible.


----------



## Ostrozac (11 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I have had Police officers working for me, and for them to get time off for long periods of training or deployments was next to impossible.



I've seen plenty of Canadian police officers serving overseas, but they mostly weren't wearing CADPAT. Odds are that his Canadian tours were as a policeman-- Afghanistan, Kosovo, Jordan all had Canadian CIVPOL.


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Nov 2013)

misratah500 said:
			
		

> These look foreign definitely. British perhaps? Is this reservist allowed to wear them? I mean damn, it's alot for a Corporal. Found it in the Vancouver Sun



He's a Seaforth. Anything can happen  ;D


----------



## Strike (11 Nov 2013)

George - perhaps this type of timeline?

Got in early 90s, trained and served in CAR.
CAR gets disbanded, goes FFL.
Does his min time (5 years), comes back and joins RCMP.
Does some tours (UN or otherwise) with the RCMP which may earn him a few medals along with long service.
Somewhere during this time joins reserves and maybe gets a tour or two with them as well.

That's how I see it anyway.

Too many of these medals (except the UK one?) are legitimate and easy to find to have someone try to fake things I think.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Nov 2013)

Whatever the medals are, they're mounted horribly, IMO.


----------



## cavalryman (11 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> At the same time, would he not have been credited time in the British military towards his CD?



I have a buddy who transferred from the CF (Regular Force) to the British Army prior to getting his 12 yrs in.  He did 18 years with the RWF before returning to Canada and the CF as a reservist. He didn't get his CD until he completed 12 yrs CF time, which would have been 4 yrs after he came back.  Alternately it took the system 4 years to catch up, which is not beyond the realm of possibility.


----------



## eliminator (11 Nov 2013)

On a side note, his wings aren't very high up to accommodate 9 undress ribbons (in 3 rows)


----------



## cupper (11 Nov 2013)

eliminator said:
			
		

> On a side note, his wings aren't very high up to accommodate 9 undress ribbons (in 3 rows)



Maybe he wasn't HALO qualified. ;D


----------



## misratah500 (11 Nov 2013)

Nice catch on the spacing of the wings. This person has had an interesting career to say the least.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (12 Nov 2013)

the UK OSM medal is given out to people that served in Northern Ireland as I understand it, as for the three french medals on his uniform, they are as follows:

From left to right:

#1:  French Overseas Medal - Given to any soldier who spent time on external operations, in this soldiers case, Chad.  Most likely he did a 4 month tour de combat with the French Foreign Legion on Operation Epervier.

#2:  National Defence Medal - This medal is given out for honourable service during operational activities i.e. if you are in the 2 REP you get this medal with a clasp that says "troupes aeroportees" or if you serve in French Guiana protecting the Guyane Space Centre you also get this medal.

#3:  Medal of the Nations Gratitude - You get this medal for serving on external operations with the French military

In a 5 year FFL career his medals are pretty standard for what you would see a French Foreign Legionnaire wear.  He probably served with 2 REP, who are deployed fairly regularly.  I am guessing he probably did a 4 month tour in Chad on Op EPERVIER, a four month tour in French Guiana and probably one other mission somewhere else in Africa (possibly Djibouti or the Ivory Coast).  I know a WO in the RCR who spent 10 years in the FFL following the disbandment of the CAR and his rack is fairly similar.

Edit:

My guess is this guy did a 3 year contract in the British Army, left and went to the FFL for a 5 year contract which is very, very common amongst British soldiers.  Did his 5 years and got out and probably became a police officer.  The UN Medal is for service in the Democratic Rep of Congo, it is quite possible he was awarded this during his time with the FFL as they are quite active in that part of the world and conduct a number of operations there in the 90's and 2000's.

Also, up until recently, RCMP were not allowed serving in the CF so would explain why he is still a Corporal.


----------



## Grunt_031 (12 Nov 2013)

> NATO (Former Yugoslavia) Change to UNKNOWN; possibly police medal, closest ribbon match in Medal Yearbook was NATO.



RCMP Long Service Medal


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Nov 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, here's the answer:

"Current RCMP Sgt with 2 tours as CIVPOL, former QOR para Pl, former French Foreign Legion, former Brit Army"

Thanks for playing...


----------



## Journeyman (13 Nov 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, here's the answer:


~slow clap~


----------



## cupper (13 Nov 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, here's the answer:
> 
> "Current RCMP Sgt with 2 tours as CIVPOL, former QOR para Pl, former French Foreign Legion, former Brit Army"
> 
> Thanks for playing...



I knew there had to be a simple answer. :


----------



## bick (13 Nov 2013)

Daft is correct. The wearer is a friend of mine.


----------



## Pusser (13 Nov 2013)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> Daft is correct. The wearer is a friend of mine.



Did he apply for and receive permission from the *Chancellery* to wear them all together?


----------



## Container (13 Nov 2013)

Its a good question....not the usual subject matter I get myself concerned with. But I know several guys with the Jordan training gong on the end....they were all declined permission to wear it.

Not that I give much of a damn...but as a side bar. I mean it wouldnt be the first time where things are decided two ways


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (13 Nov 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Did he apply for and receive permission from the *Chancellery* to wear them all together?



Why are we even talking about this?  It is not as if this guy is some Walter Mitty.  Service in 3 militaries, one of which is considered an elite fighting force.  Multiple operations overseas and now he has decided to give more sweat a blood serving as a police officer.  I think these medals symbolise a story, one which I would very much like to hear rather then hide it.

IMO, I would rather see this guy wear his medals with pride then see some honorary Colonel, who isn't even a real soldier, walk around like he owns the place  with his Knight's Order, Golden Jubilee, Diamond Jubilee and whatever other wingding we can award him/her to pad his/her uniform.


----------



## Infanteer (13 Nov 2013)

The QOR are an elite fighting force?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (13 Nov 2013)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> The QOR are an elite fighting force?



I was actually thinking about the Seaforth's :-D ... You ever try fighting a man wearing a kilt before?  You'll quickly feel inadequate about yourself the minute he lifts the damn thing up!


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Nov 2013)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> The QOR are an elite fighting force?


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I highly doubt that anyone could PLAR White Jump Wings.


if HE'S oooold enough, could he have spent time with 3 Mech Cdo in Germany?  A dusty recess of my brain reminds me (and I stand to be corrected) that even Mo' who had red leaf jump wings before working with them were eligible for white leaf wings afterwards, whether they jumped or not in Germany.


----------



## bick (13 Nov 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Did he apply for and receive permission from the *Chancellery* to wear them all together?



Well, he is a Cpl in the Seaforth. Not positive he ever asked, but sometimes you need to trust a soldiers chain of command that they are competent.


----------



## Pusser (13 Nov 2013)

Container said:
			
		

> Its a good question....not the usual subject matter I get myself concerned with. But I know several guys with the Jordan training gong on the end....they were all declined permission to wear it.
> 
> Not that I give much of a damn...but as a side bar. I mean it wouldnt be the first time where things are decided two ways



I can't speak to this specific case, but there are times when one person will be legitimately denied permission to wear a medal while another will be legitimately granted permission to wear the same one.  It would all depend on the circumstances.  For example, one CF member could be denied permission to wear a certain foreign medal because Canada has issued another medal for the same service (we have a policy against dual recognition).  At the same time another CF member who earned the same foreing medal while a member of a foreign armed force at the time in question, could be granted permission to wear it upon joining the CF at a later date.


----------



## Pusser (13 Nov 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Why are we even talking about this?  It is not as if this guy is some Walter Mitty.  Service in 3 militaries, one of which is considered an elite fighting force.  Multiple operations overseas and now he has decided to give more sweat a blood serving as a police officer.  I think these medals symbolise a story, one which I would very much like to hear rather then hide it.
> 
> IMO, I would rather see this guy wear his medals with pride then see some honorary Colonel, who isn't even a real soldier, walk around like he owns the place  with his Knight's Order, Golden Jubilee, Diamond Jubilee and whatever other wingding we can award him/her to pad his/her uniform.



Whether he earned them or not is not the issue.  The point is that there is a proper way to wear medals in Canada, especially on a CF uniform.  If one wishes to wear foreign honours in conjunction with Canadian honours, then one must gain permission from the Chancellery to do so.  If the wearer has not applied for and received permission, he is in violation of both CF regulation and government policy.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Nov 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Why are we even talking about this?


 Looking at who posted the question, answers it.   :boring:


----------



## X Royal (13 Nov 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> if HE'S oooold enough, could he have spent time with 3 Mech Cdo in Germany?  A dusty recess of my brain reminds me (and I stand to be corrected) that even Mo' who had red leaf jump wings before working with them were eligible for white leaf wings afterwards, whether they jumped or not in Germany.


It's already been stated his qualification for the white leaf wings.
"_*QOR para Pl*_"


----------



## Infanteer (13 Nov 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Whether he earned them or not is not the issue.  The point is that there is a proper way to wear medals in Canada, especially on a CF uniform.  If one wishes to wear foreign honours in conjunction with Canadian honours, then one must gain permission from the Chancellery to do so.  If the wearer has not applied for and received permission, he is in violation of both CF regulation and government policy.



If you are concerned, write his unit to find out.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (13 Nov 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Whether he earned them or not is not the issue.  The point is that there is a proper way to wear medals in Canada, especially on a CF uniform.  If one wishes to wear foreign honours in conjunction with Canadian honours, then one must gain permission from the Chancellery to do so.  If the wearer has not applied for and received permission, he is in violation of both CF regulation and government policy.



You are technically right and for that I cannot fault you; however, are you going to be the one to tell him he can't wear his medals?  I urge you to pay a visit to the member and advise him of the regulations then post it on the forum so we can all see how the discussion unfolded.

Just because there is a regulation doesn't make it right and I view the critiquing of this guys "rack" as nothing more then people suffering from envy.  I had a Brit in my platoon for a few years and he had a number of operational medals from his service in the Brit Army including NI and Iraq.  If our Generals get to wear their foreign medals without so much a whisper then why shouldn't a Corporal who rightfully earned it?  I told him to wear his medals with pride and not another word was spoken about it!


----------



## Danjanou (13 Nov 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> I knew there had to be a simple answer. :



And Daft and Barmy gave it at the beginning. He's a Seaforth. As soon as I saw the collar dogs there was no question re the odd rack.  8)


----------



## dapaterson (13 Nov 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ~slow clap~



There's penicillin for that...


----------



## George Wallace (13 Nov 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I can't speak to this specific case, but there are times when one person will be legitimately denied permission to wear a medal while another will be legitimately granted permission to wear the same one.  It would all depend on the circumstances.  For example, one CF member could be denied permission to wear a certain foreign medal because Canada has issued another medal for the same service (we have a policy against dual recognition).  At the same time another CF member who earned the same foreing medal while a member of a foreign armed force at the time in question, could be granted permission to wear it upon joining the CF at a later date.



I have had a Trooper with  a couple of Tours in Vietnam as a member of the US military.  He had to apply to the wear his American medals.  He had several, of only which only a few were approved for wear with his CF uniform; not all.   

In this case, we may also look at this member having approval to wear all his medals at his civilian Policing job, and not have a second set to wear that would meet any CAF regulations.  

I agree with RoyalDrew, these Decorations indicate an interesting story to be told.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Nov 2013)

X Royal said:
			
		

> It's already been stated his qualification for the white leaf wings.
> "_*QOR para Pl*_"


Doooh!  Thx!


----------



## Danjanou (13 Nov 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Whether he earned them or not is not the issue.  The point is that there is a proper way to wear medals in Canada, especially on a CF uniform.  If one wishes to wear foreign honours in conjunction with Canadian honours, then one must gain permission from the Chancellery to do so.  If the wearer has not applied for and received permission, he is in violation of both CF regulation and government policy.



And you are presuming he hasn't. Sorry did I miss the memo from Rideau Hall making you high poobah of buttons and bows?



			
				RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> You are technically right and for that I cannot fault you; however, are you going to be the one to tell him he can't wear his medals?  I urge you to pay a visit to the member and advise him of the regulations then post it on the forum so we can all see how the discussion unfolded.



Having been privileged to wear that capbadge, please let me know when Pusser is going to make his visit to the Seaforths JRs and do so. Should be interesting to say the least. The Seaforths have a long history of "foreign service" as D&B can also attest.



> Just because there is a regulation doesn't make it right and I view the critiquing of this guys "rack" as nothing more then people suffering from envy.  I had a Brit in my platoon for a few years and he had a number of operational medals from his service in the Brit Army including NI and Iraq.  If our Generals get to wear their foreign medals without so much a whisper then why shouldn't a Corporal who rightfully earned it?  I told him to wear his medals with pride and not another word was spoken about it!



Agreed. one of the more pleasant bits of staff work I did as a CSM was when a new not so young  Pte was wheeled in front of me and wanted permission to wear the medals he earned in the US Army before coming (back?) to Canada. Did the paper work sent it up the chain and told him to put them up until told otherwise.  As our Reserve unit was in TO it turned out he wasn't the only "new" Canadian with former service. I soon had the staff work for that task down to an art form and a lot of my troops wearing the bling they'd earned if they chose to.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Nov 2013)

So you're suggesting that leaders should know their subordinates and look out for their welfare?


----------



## Danjanou (13 Nov 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So you're suggesting that leaders should know their subordinates and look out for their welfare?



Yeah heresy I know. Probably why I get to write retired after my rank now should I be so inclined.  8)


----------



## Lightguns (13 Nov 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I can't speak to this specific case, but there are times when one person will be legitimately denied permission to wear a medal while another will be legitimately granted permission to wear the same one.  It would all depend on the circumstances.  For example, one CF member could be denied permission to wear a certain foreign medal because Canada has issued another medal for the same service (we have a policy against dual recognition).  At the same time another CF member who earned the same foreing medal while a member of a foreign armed force at the time in question, could be granted permission to wear it upon joining the CF at a later date.



Seen that once too.  DHH should be keeping an online database.  Once an award is approved, it goes into the database for all unit RSM's to view.  If an RSM has a request to wear an award he compares it to the database; if it is there, the request granted at the unit level and the member's memo is returned noting the award's database number and permission to wear,  A note in the member's MPPR should be made as well so that some other unit does not get a knot on when the member is posted in.  If the medal is not there the request is forwarded for DHH consideration.  That eliminates the personal vulgarities in the system, some Vietnam vets I knew felt that unit level anti-Americanism or jealousy was keeping them from wearing their awards when others in other units wear allowed to wear the same awards.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (13 Nov 2013)

Here is another thing that infuriates me about this situation!  All day all I hear is people talk about professional development and here is a prime candidate to give that sort of PD we are so desperately striving for!

Has his unit used his operational experience to give lectures?  Has there been any NCM PD done, have we used this soldier to promote knew ideas in an attempt to develop better TTP's?  

Instead of asking these real good questions we are focusing on what this guys rack looks like and it is quite frankly pathetic!  

/RANT ENDS


----------



## noneck (13 Nov 2013)

As D&B (amongst a few others) pointed out this soldier did indeed earn all of these medals in addition to his wings. At 50 years old DS is still one of the fittest soldiers in my Platoon. He brings a wealth of experience and maturity to the rifle company and punches well above his weight in all tasks that he is given. 

He joined the Mo, then moved to the UK and joined the QOH, did his 3 years and then joined 2 REP for 5. Coming back to Canada he joined the QOR while going to school, before ending up in the RCMP. As a member of the RCMP he has 3 operational deployments, Jordan, Afghanistan and the DRC. He came to the Seaforths after his Afghan tour.

He will be amused by the amount of interest his rack has generated!!

Cheers
Noneck


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Nov 2013)

noneck said:
			
		

> As D&B (amongst a few others) pointed out this soldier did indeed earn all of these medals in addition to his wings. At 50 years old DS is still one of the fittest soldiers in my Platoon. He brings a wealth of experience and maturity to the rifle company and punches well above his weight in all tasks that he is given.
> 
> He joined the Mo, then moved to the UK and joined the QOH, did his 3 years and then joined 2 REP for 5. Coming back to Canada he joined the QOR while going to school, before ending up in the RCMP. As a member of the RCMP he has 3 operational deployments, Jordan, Afghanistan and the DRC. He came to the Seaforths after his Afghan tour.
> 
> ...



And I say that's all the explanation this thread warrants or needs.

Good on the soldier in question 

That'll end the discussion on his gaining them, 

and the discussion on his wearing them.

He has a CoC that can look after that.............. if, they feel the need. Although I somehow doubt they do.

---Staff---


----------



## George Wallace (14 Nov 2013)

Posted over LOCK.  

I received this clarification of an earlier post.  It has nothing to do with the accomplishments of the individual in question, but on the rules on wearing medals/decorations/awards on CAF uniforms.



			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> I also agree that there is an interesting story to be told.  I never questioned that, nor am I disputing whether he earned the medals or not.  I don't know and I don't really care.
> 
> It is entirely understandable that your former US soldiers would have received permission to wear some, but not all of their American medals.  All Canadian honours emanate from the Crown; therefore, only those foreign honours that also emanate from the head of state level will be approved for wear in conjunction with Canadian honours.  The US Armed Forces issue medals that emanate from both the President, as well as other levels of government.  Thus, Canada will approve medals that come from the President, but not from the Secretary of Defense for example.
> 
> ...



Just a bit of further clarification as well:  It is not up to the individual, nor someone within a unit, as to what medals/decorations they wear.  Those who have done Nijmegen Marches, for instance, were presented a medal.  They are not permitted to add that to their row of medals to be worn on their DEU.  A bit of an extreme example, but to amplify what Pusser has pointed out; the medals/decorations that you are permitted to wear have to be approved by the "Chancellery" in Ottawa, not someone in your unit nor on your own initiative.


----------



## Danjanou (20 Feb 2014)

posting over the lock to add this update

http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/news-publications/national-news-details-no-menu.page?doc=he-s-a-sergeant-by-day-and-a-corporal-by-night%2Fhrvtvkdp


----------

